# E-collar????????



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

I searched for some info concerning e-collars but came up empty. I’m sure I just over looked it. Anyhow, I’m in the market for one but have researched this topic so much that I am now dazed and confused. My dog is a lab about 9mths old and has the basics and then some down . We hunt waterfowl and upland game. The sales reps at Cabelas, well the two that I have talked to, recommend the Dogtra 200. They say that the Dogtra has the least amount of returns for warranty issues ext…. The sales rep did say that they would return and replace any of the collars that could not be fixed or that I wasn’t happy with. I almost bought the Dogtra 200 series but didn’t. The only feature that had me second guessing it is transmitter is only water-resistant, but the sales rep swears up and down that it won’t be a problem. In-fact that is the same collar he owns and hunts with. So let’s hear your input. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i personally use a petsafe one from petsmart. my wife got it for like 120 bucks and it is completely waterproof, both transmitter and reciever, it is rechargebale and has 8 settings including good and bad tone and tone without shock. i used it to train my lab with and was very happy. i havn't had a problem with it


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Water resistant should be fine unless you drop it in the drink.

Dogtra makes a great collar, and I agree that if the price is a concern, that's a great model.

Just make sure you read up on using one before putting the juice to your dog. It's not fair blasting a dog for commands not taught. Budget money for training information as well.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

When you go to Cablea's make sure and talk to Ron Miller. I am a big fan of Dogtra and wish I would have bought one. I went with the TriTronic's Sport Upland G3. I have two dogs and have found the TriTronics to be very simple to operate. I don't like the transmitter though - and that is what I like about the Dogtra system. 

My brother uses a dogtra for his lab and loves it. You should check out the collar clinic's website to see if they have any good used collars for sale. 

I was confused like you when I bought mine last year. Sportdog makes some good ones as well - but would recommend dogtra and trintronics.


----------



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the feed back. 
Hey Gumbo what videos do you recommend before training the pup.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i used a book called Game Dog by Richard A Wolters. it covered everuthing from waterfowl and upland. it starts out from when the puppy is a puppy all the way to adulthood. i liked it a lot and his teachings helped alot


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I have the Dogtra 200 and think it is great. My wife and I signed up for a Cabelas Credit card when we bought it and they had a big promo going on. We only ended up paying $119 for it. 

I love that the reciever and transmitter charge at the same time.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

ERDA said:


> Hey Gumbo what videos do you recommend before training the pup.


The Game Dog video (the book is mentioned above) does a pretty good job covering pup training--or play. I've heard good things of the Sound Beginnings DVD, though I've never seen it.

How old is your dog? Most don't even recommend using an ecollar until they're older. Once you're past the puppy stages, the Evan Graham SmartWork Obedience program is great.


----------



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

My pup is about 10 months old. I’m debating on waiting until the season is over and I run him through a “force fetch” program. Then I think I will buy an e-collar after this period is complete, and I think it will be the Dogtra 200.


----------

